# Kiwi searching a job!



## Hayes (Aug 14, 2011)

I am living in munich and deserately seeking a job. I am a qualified electrician in new zealand but will try my hand at anything. If you have something/ know of something/ have any sugestions please let me know. My german language skills are very basic.

Cheers Marty


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Hayes said:


> I am living in munich and deserately seeking a job. I am a qualified electrician in new zealand but will try my hand at anything. If you have something/ know of something/ have any sugestions please let me know. My german language skills are very basic.
> 
> Cheers Marty


Without speaking the language and German certifications you will not work in your profession in Germany. Zeitarbeit may be an option. Have you registered with the Arbeitsamt?


----------



## Hayes (Aug 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> Without speaking the language and German certifications you will not work in your profession in Germany. Zeitarbeit may be an option. Have you registered with the Arbeitsamt?


What exactly is arbeitsamt?? Have searched on google and seems to be the unemployment office??


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Hayes said:


> What exactly is arbeitsamt?? Have searched on google and seems to be the unemployment office??


Correct


----------



## Hayes (Aug 14, 2011)

twostep said:


> Correct


Thanks for your time twostep. As i am on a working holiday visa i'm not sure I can get uneployment benifits? or do you mean they might be able to help me find a job? My partner is Deutsch and we are looking to stay for a while


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Hayes said:


> Thanks for your time twostep. As i am on a working holiday visa i'm not sure I can get uneployment benifits? or do you mean they might be able to help me find a job? My partner is Deutsch and we are looking to stay for a while


I cannot answer your question regarding unemployment. The solution to some of your problems is marriage.


----------



## vonpeinh (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey marty, I too am a kiwi and have just moved to Germany to live with my german partner. I also have no chance in getting a job in my profession until I speak at least intermediate german so have booked into an intensive language course and looking for a part time low key English speaking role. I suggest you do the same? try English speaking roles first (toptown)? Goodluck! Heidi


----------



## Hayes (Aug 14, 2011)

*Big Thanks*



vonpeinh said:


> Hey marty, I too am a kiwi and have just moved to Germany to live with my german partner. I also have no chance in getting a job in my profession until I speak at least intermediate german so have booked into an intensive language course and looking for a part time low key English speaking role. I suggest you do the same? try English speaking roles first (toptown)? Goodluck! Heidi


Thanks for the suggestion Heidi! I have had success with toytown job search, I now have a full time technician job with NZ qualifications and speaking english. How is your search going??

Marty


----------

